# Which is more important, Views or Favorites of your Furaffinity posts?



## chuckfiala (Apr 24, 2019)

One sort of fetish that I draw gets more views than anything else I draw. But, my slightly more conservative drawings get more faves. Any ideas why this might be?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 24, 2019)

I like favourites more. I know I shouldn't care about either of these things, but oh well. 

If you draw esoteric content that people might enjoy, but would find embarrassing to admit they enjoy, that might explain why you get more views than favourites.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Apr 24, 2019)

Views

I’m tired of getting only 10 views XD. If you get more views there may be more favorites that come out of it.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 24, 2019)

I like faves more honestly


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 24, 2019)

Depends.
Views are blank and somewhat meaningless.
Faves mean someone took time to move the mouse and click a button that says "I like this."

Both feed people's ego, but one does so more due to the fact more people view than fave.


----------



## chuckfiala (Apr 24, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Depends.
> Views are blank and somewhat meaningless.
> Faves mean someone took time to move the mouse and click a button that says "I like this."
> 
> Both feed people's ego, but one does so more due to the fact more people view than fave.



I've noticed that when I get more views, I also get more watchers. When I sop drawing the fetish, I lose watchers but get more favorites from the same limited group. This has led me to try to get more views.


----------



## RailRide (Apr 25, 2019)

Also, +fave-ing something places it in the viewer's fave gallery, visible on their FA frontpage. Sometimes people who otherwise aren't hiding their entire fave gallery may not want to be connected to an interest in certain material by having it appear there even though they may be curious enough about a piece to look at it, perhaps more than once.


---PCJ


----------



## chuckfiala (Apr 25, 2019)

RailRide said:


> Also, +fave-ing something places it in the viewer's fave gallery, visible on their FA frontpage. Sometimes people who otherwise aren't hiding their entire fave gallery may not want to be connected to an interest in certain material by having it appear there even though they may be curious enough about a piece to look at it, perhaps more than once.
> 
> 
> ---PCJ



Ahhh! Okay, that makes sense! So it really is more important to get views then, especially if not everyone wants to admit to liking the fetish art!


----------



## Sinclare Lovelace (Apr 26, 2019)

I think both are very important, especially when building a fan base, but a fave is very visible and can be shared indirectly through another user's page, earning more views. They kind of need each other a little bit


----------



## catscom (Apr 26, 2019)

Knowing that I really shouldn't care about either, I'd say favorites are inherently more important.  And still knowing that I really shouldn't care about either, my goodness does it sting when an objectively simpler or lower-quality (sorry) picture gets more attention in the form of favorites by appealing to a niche interest like inflation.  It makes perfect sense though!


----------



## Asher Grey (Apr 26, 2019)

Views, because I use my "favorites" folder to save things. There's little to no correlation between art I really like and art I actually add to favorites.

If I fave your reference sheet, it's not because I really like it, it's so I can easily find it when I work on the art I owe you. I also use it for saving tutorials/resources I find helpful as well as art of my OCs that I want to remember proper credit for.

If I actually faved every good drawing I see, I wouldn't be able to find anything I need to refer back to. Often I'll comment if I feel there's a need for explicit positive feedback but usually it'll just get my view.


----------



## chuckfiala (Apr 26, 2019)

Asher Grey said:


> Views, because I use my "favorites" folder to save things. There's little to no correlation between art I really like and art I actually add to favorites.
> 
> If I fave your reference sheet, it's not because I really like it, it's so I can easily find it when I work on the art I owe you. I also use it for saving tutorials/resources I find helpful as well as art of my OCs that I want to remember proper credit for.
> 
> If I actually faved every good drawing I see, I wouldn't be able to find anything I need to refer back to. Often I'll comment if I feel there's a need for explicit positive feedback but usually it'll just get my view.


That's very interesting! I've never used faves in that way. I tend to think the views are most important because they show a level of interest. Somebody saw something they wanted to click on and see better.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 26, 2019)

Comments! I like when people chat with me about something I made .u.


----------



## chuckfiala (Apr 26, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> Comments! I like when people chat with me about something I made .u.


Yeah, I like comments too. I don't get enough of those, but I like them.


----------

